# NGD - Canuk Tricone Resonator



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I had been on the lookout for a steel bodied resonator guitar but didn't want to shell out the big bucks for a National guitar. I was very close to buying a Republic resonator, which are made in China and seem to get good feedback on various forums. However by the time you add taxes, duty, shipping etc it still gets pretty expensive. I then stumbled across this Canuk make which someone in Quebec City had bought and had put up some Youtube videos. I contacted him and he gave me the email address of the guy who he bought it from. Turns out he lives close to Ottawa, in Renfrew. I contacted him and he said he could bring a squareneck tricone and roundneck singlecone to my place to try.
In one of those "isn't it a small World" moments, when he turned up at my house - I knew him! He camps at the same trailer park as we do during the Summer. What were the odds?! Anyway, he told me that he imports a few of these guitars each year from a manufacturer in China - he came up with the Canuk name, and if you look closely, you can see his maple leaf design all over the body.

I'm really happy with it so far - has that classic Tricone sound and its a nice guitar to play. I was initially going to go with the roundneck single cone and it use it for bottleneck, but the tone of the squareneck tricone just blew me away. It also came with a nice semi-solid gigbag.

The weather is shitty today so I quickly snapped these pictures.

There are more pics available in this folder:
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a76/bagpipe200/Canuk Tricone/


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ooooh I want! Maple keys inlaid on the fretboard, leaves engraved on the body! Superb! How much?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful guitar, just absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> In one of those "isn't it a small World" moments, when he turned up at my house - I knew him! He camps at the same trailer park as we do during the Summer. What were the odds?!


Probably pretty good ha ha... it is Canada... 

nice looking guitar.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nice guitar bagpipe- you know, i saw a post on another forum about canuk guitars- back when we were discussing the republics- i thought to mention them in that thread, but all i knew about them was from a single posting on that forum. hmm- it is a small world.
id love to take that thing for a spin. a squareneck tricone is on my wish list lol.
dunno why more squareneck makers dont use slot heads and invert the tuners like on yours- sure is better ergonomically-
enjoy, and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Ooooh I want! Maple keys inlaid on the fretboard, leaves engraved on the body! Superb! How much?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yeah,how much...Renfrew is only an hour away.kkjuw


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Guitar cost me $650 total, including the case.

I just recorded a demo of it if anyone wants to hear my limited slide playing:

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=8294879

If anyone is interested in a Canuk, you should contact Don at the following email address:

[email protected]


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, that's what I'm talking about, beautiful playing!

Love your new guitar!!


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 5, 2009)

Amazing sound to boot! Great playing


----------



## Johnniez (Aug 14, 2011)

*Strings*

hI
I am looking into getting one of these.. 6 string. nice sounding guitar..

questions..

How is the string setup. What gauge E string. How far off frets are they. 

Can you play slide and fingers.

Is it setup more or less to play or do I do that myself. 

Having it for a while how do you like it.

Johnnie


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice resonator! I have been GASSING for one for a long time. Thank you for posting his email link.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Johnniez said:


> hI
> I am looking into getting one of these.. 6 string. nice sounding guitar..
> 
> questions..
> ...


This one is a squareneck model. You play it flat on your lap and you can only play with a slide. At the time I bought this one, he also had some regular roundneck models, which play like a conventional guitar, and you can use fingers, slide or both.

Forgot to add that I did end up having to get some work done to this guitar. Found a local guy who builds pedal steels and he did a complete setup - replaced the saddle and the nut. Sounds much better after that.


----------



## andy williams (Sep 22, 2020)

thought id restrict this old post. I just picked up a 12 string tri cone model with a lace pickup on it with a case hear in toronto used. its great for with it is.


----------

